# Nutri-drench Dare



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I see a lot of advise to use nuti-drench on this forum. With out explaining why, I'd like to challenge everyone who uses it, especially those who put it down poor helpless babies, to put a small spoonful of it in your mouth.
This is something that is regularly given to newborns and sick goats so, it should be a breeze right?
I dare, double dare you!!! :greengrin: 

Please report back here with the results of the experiment.

fine print: I have nothing worth suing for.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have actually swallowed some MANY times lol.

Ya its gross, but so is other stuff goats like! My girls LOVE it and will lick it from the bottle, most of them WONT take it when I make them, so I try to make it something that they like, not always forcing it.

The babies dont like it at first but once they see momma eating it, they always try it and most of the time will like it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, it's more than the taste. You must not have swallowed very much. Actually put a spoonful in your mouth.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its full of vitamins and good stuff -- I only swollow my vitamines I cant stand liquid vitamines or chewables YUCK 

Have you ever spilled calcium on your skin? oh that stuff BURNS I usually spray myself with a hose right away. But I put that down my does throat by the ounce! You got to do what you got to do when they need certain things. 

And no I wont take your dare just like I wont stick myself with a needle of banamine or excenel even though I give it to goats to make them better.

I have goats who actually love nutri drench and I have to push them off me as they try to get to it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nutadrench is packed with real good vitamins .....

I for one am human... not a goat... so... I won't try off label products as a dare..... it is not logical... and really shouldn't be asked of others... for the simple fact... someone may be allergic to something... within the product " as it was not tested on humans either..... 

Now... if you are questioning.. if it is good to give to goats...well yes it is...it brings back weak kids that are born weak.. or even helps sick adult goats...and brings up their appetite..... it gives them the nutrients they need.... while weak or ill..... It is also good to give to stressed animals ...It also increases milk production.... and rapidly absorbs in the blood stream... I believe in the stuff.... :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup, gotten some splashed in my mouth before, accidently stabbed myself with needles, Pen (which I'm allergic to), etc. Burned myself with the dehorned, but haven't tattooed myself yet!! Now I haven't taken Nutri-dranch by the mouthfull, but I don't remember it being THAT terrible, but I didn't like it as much as my goats. Granted I take fermented cod liver oil and high vitamin butter oil everyday.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Wanna' try something bad? Make a super strong brew of dill seeds (steep for 3-4 hours) and then mix Epsom salts into it. That is BAD!!! I gave it to my goats last week, but went ahead and tried it myself to see what I was putting them through. Blugh, it made your whole mouth tingle and fizz, and was horrible to taste. But it worked on the goats! I've tried the Nutra drench, and it is nowhere near as bad as some of the herbs I've tastes (senna, coltsfoot, the dill brew mentioned above...) 

I keep nutra drench around because it really does help the goats. Capri would have been dead and buried right now, had I not had some on hand to give her those vitamins and minerals she was painfully lacking.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've tasted a little dab of it before on accident. It's gross, but so is hay...minerals...kelp...grass...weeds...straight baking soda...etc. But my goats all love those things and i've had goats that love nutridrench too. I have one buck that will "attack" me if i'm holding the bottle just to get at it. I don't care how bad it tastes/smells/feels to me...if it's going to benefit my goat(s) or "poor helpless babies" in any way...i'll use it. Nutridrench is an excellent, proven product...i'd never stop using it unless there was some very well proven research done that showed it is harmful to goats.

I also wouldn't recommend anyone putting a spoonful in their mouth...


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

1. What is dill and epsom salts for?

2. Last thing i took on a dare was Buckly's Cough Syrup (slogan: It tastes bad...but it works) It was nasty but i saw youtube videos where people looked like they were throwing up - it wasn't THAT bad - it reminded me of this pine tar soap my mom had when i was a kid, don't recall what it was for, but it tasted like pine tar smells.

3. My goats like nutri-drench. I know the poultry version has brought back a few chickens that i thought were not going to live, so i would imagine the goat one is equally good. But i'm not tasting it b/c it is not made for people, and i don't feel like being at emergency explaining that i took goat medicine on a dare lol

4.What is your point? My goats eat lots of things that are nasty tasting to us. Burdock leaves come to mind.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The point is that it sucks all the moisture out of your mouth. It also sucks all the fluids out of your animals stomach so isn't a good choice for dehydrated animals. The main ingredient is the same as the main ingredient in gas line drier and fuel injector cleaner.
It's just good to research what you're actually using to use it under the right circumstances.
Another one I see on here often is Vetricin. Good stuff, works great. I'll make it at home if I want it. I refuse to pay $40.00 a bottle for distilled water, sea salt, and clorine bleach.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes propylene glycol is in injector cleaner and gas line drier........we're not giving the goats those products!! Just because it is an ingredient in many things that are harmful to human/animals does not make it bad, it's the combination of all the other ingredients that make those products harmful. There is water in antifreeze does that mean water is harmful??


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

K-Klor is a liquid potassium. It is so vile that a lot of people have trouble holding it down. But if I did not give it to the patients who require it, they would be dead now. Sometimes, you just gotta man up and swallow! :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have noticed that when I am giving my goats Thiamine, it smells like CHICKEN. Chicken!!! Its so disgusting for me to smell that I can't hardly take it. I like chicken, but something about this.....rotten chicken.

I have tried the NutriDrench.....not gonna do it again. My friend tried it 3 times and all three times she was gagging. (lol) My goats love it and I made an unfriendly doe my best friend. She even tries to pump it herself!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually my vet was going to give propylene glycol to my goat as a last resort to help her rumen if all else failed - finally she got better with the treatment I was giving so we didnt. But obviously it has some point in helping her rumen so I wouldnt be so put off by it 


I have never heard of Vetricin :shrug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> 1. What is dill and epsom salts for?


It was a purge for the goats.... They were having problems with diarrhea and a few other things, so the Epsom salts was used as a laxative, and the dill helped cure the diarrhea. It worked really well, but my goats absolutely hated it. I probably would not do it again, unless I had no other choice.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to make sure that the Nutri Drench is away from some of my goat, because I have cought them sucking it right out of the pump.

It must not be to bad for them. :shrug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, got you all. I love some of the replies. Nobody knew enough about it to refute or agree that it is okay to put in your mouth though.
I particularly liked the off lable use bit. 
Propylene Glycol was approved for human use in the 1930's. You brushed your teeth with it this morning, you gargle with it, you put it on your face for color or moisture, you put it in your armpits for skunk control, you wash your hair with it, wash your body with it. Every health and beauty aid you use contains it.
I put this on 5 different boards using different forms of the same chemical. Only the guys on the automotive board got it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...OK ...we have the ingredient in things ...we use every day...but ...it isn't being eaten or drank..... :shrug: I am trying to see your logic... and yes nutradrench is off label product and it is not intended for humans to consume... if you are trying to play head games ....I don't think that is very nice....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam it was a joke hence the "got you guys" part


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have actually been told not to give it, as it can burn goats throat and can cause them to go off feed. A large herd breeder from the south told me I was better off giving vitamin E capsules and vitamin C tablets......but when I have a down goat I will try anything to save them and my boys will suck the stuff down like it is the best stuff they have ever had.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations, you got us. Do you want an award? hehe
Actually, I use no modern deoderants(make my own), soaps(make this too), shampoos(use baking soda and ACV rinse), or skin moisturizer (I use raw coconut oil), I don't use mouth wash. 

I don't give nutridrench often, but will if I have no other choice. I used to give propyle glycol straight daily after a scare with ketosis, but after some research I decided against it.

No worries Pam, I don't get it either. I think they just wanted to start some drama or something.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the idea was "do you know what you are feeding your goats?" and knowing the ingredients and their purpose. 

Im not a chemist nor am I able to decipher a lot of the different ingredients in most things I eat, so I dont obsess with the little things, if it works I keep using it


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just read through all the post on this thread and realized this was some sort of experiment/joke....whatever!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

cdtrum said:


> I just read through all the post on this thread and realized this was some sort of experiment/joke....whatever!


yeah......................whatever.

I come here for helpful advice. I trust the advice i'm given from the 'experts' I don't come here for 'head games' I had enough of that in rl when i worked full time, and later in a dog club i'm in. Sorry, but i didn't find it funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im not a chemist nor am I able to decipher a lot of the different ingredients in most things I eat, so I dont obsess with the little things, if it works I keep using it


 Now that is logical... :wink: :hi5:



> No worries Pam, I don't get it either. I think they just wanted to start some drama or something.


 :hug:



> I just read through all the post on this thread and realized this was some sort of experiment/joke....whatever!


 :hug: 


> yeah......................whatever.
> 
> I come here for helpful advice. I trust the advice i'm given from the 'experts' I don't come here for 'head games' I had enough of that in rl when i worked full time, and later in a dog club i'm in. Sorry, but i didn't find it funny.


 :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So the whole thing was a joke? I'm sorry I just don't get the point of your little "experiment." 

I just hope someone new to goats doesn't read this and take it seriously or pass along the false information given because of what's been said, goathiker. If Stacey is right about your making this thread to inform us about what we give our goats...what's in the medicine type thing...there are much more effective ways of doing it. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Did you make the guys on the automotive board take a spoonful of nutra-drench too? :scratch: Sorry, I think I missed the joke. Was it to point out to us that we are using a potentially hazardous chemical day in and day out? (I'm with Merle though; I cut the stuff out almost entirely)


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> So the whole thing was a joke? I'm sorry I just don't get the point of your little "experiment."
> 
> I just hope someone new to goats doesn't read this and take it seriously or pass along the false information given because of what's been said, goathiker. If Stacey is right about your making this thread to inform us about what we give our goats...what's in the medicine type thing...there are much more effective ways of doing it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Agreed


----------



## amixu_68 (Jul 5, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I've tasted a little dab of it before on accident. It's gross, but so is hay...minerals...kelp...grass...weeds...straight baking soda...etc. But my goats all love those things and i've had goats that love nutridrench too. I have one buck that will "attack" me if i'm holding the bottle just to get at it. I don't care how bad it tastes/smells/feels to me...if it's going to benefit my goat(s) or "poor helpless babies" in any way...i'll use it. Nutridrench is an excellent, proven product...i'd never stop using it unless there was some very well proven research done that showed it is harmful to goats.
> 
> I also wouldn't recommend anyone putting a spoonful in their mouth...


----------



## amixu_68 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nutra Drench Leaves a burning sensation to the soft tissue of the mouth and throat....hence why they rub their mouth, lips and shake their head after licking some or given some.
It is the smell that draws them back to want more...they don't understand.
Only use it when absolutely necessary. There are other products that and in the same manner.


----------



## amixu_68 (Jul 5, 2013)

Use Nuti Drench only when absolutely necessary


----------



## amixu_68 (Jul 5, 2013)

Goats are drawn to the smell of nutri drench by they're curious nature.
Once they taste it they will continue licking, rub their lips on something and or shake their head.
Why do they do this????
Because it leaves a burning sensation on the tongue and soft tissue of the mouth and throat.
Why do some come back for more???
Because the smell of it draws them back in.

Please use it sparingly and only when absolutely necessary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No need to say the same thing over and over again. This is a very old post.


----------

